# Double tracker



## cniers13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Has anyone built this yet? I want to know what it sounds like


----------



## cniers13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Is it close to the Keeley 30ms?


----------



## Robert (Apr 30, 2019)

It isn't an _exact_ clone, but it's similar.   

By default it is mono output, but you could connect the input buffer to the Ring of a stereo output jack for a Left Wet / Right Dry config.


----------



## cniers13 (Apr 30, 2019)

What modes correspond with the Keeley? 

*Dual Detune *    Dimension
*Modulated.    *Abbey?
*Double Take.     *Slapback?


----------



## Robert (Apr 30, 2019)

Yep, those are similar modes.


----------



## cniers13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Okay sweet! Thanks. Any demos available?


----------

